

Do as I Say, Not as I Do: 'Moral Hypocrisy’ in Powerful People - amandapey
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2009/12/galinsky.html

======
Psyonic
Good to see a study on this, but not surprising at all. Most of them think
they are "better" than the masses, and don't have to follow the rules. "Life's
a game and it's not fair. I break the rules so I don't care."

